# What's wrong with this picture? (Heh)



## The_Guest (Feb 7, 2005)

Bunch'a'idiots.
http://www.speakerlinx.com/products.htm


----------



## Trolley01 (Feb 7, 2005)

They have used a plug and socket pair on each type of lead meaning that in theory you can connect the two speakers together and the two amplifier outputs together. 

 Should have been two sockets on the amplifier output cables and two plugs on the speaker supply cables to stop anyone connecting the two together.  

Not that anyone would be stupid enough to connect two amplifier outputs together!!!!


----------



## Trolley01 (Feb 7, 2005)

Other than that, although it is a good way of being able to extend the cables, you are increasing the number of interconnects between the source and the output in the audio chain. Just another thought......


----------



## DJErik07 (Feb 7, 2005)

One set of connectors is 1/4(sound) in to Edison (electrical). The other pair is Neutrik to Edison.


----------



## Radman (Feb 7, 2005)

You could potentially accidentaly connect line power to either speakers or amp, which would be a bad thing.


----------



## tenor_singer (Feb 8, 2005)

My comment depends on whether the edison ends were clipped off of a store-bought extension cord.

If so... I have had inspectors threaten to shut down productions because I replaced frayed ends of extension chords with new recepticles... ie... the female end was coming loose, so I cut it off and put a new, better quality female end on.

When the fire marshal saw this, he told me that *any* modification of extensions cords this way was considered a fire hazard and that in the future they expect me to throw away the bad cord and purchase a new one. I had to replace all of my "fixed cords" before he let me continue. Luckily it was one cord.

To this day I wonder whether he was correct or simply a local citizen on a power trip. Either way, he had the authority to stop me, so I did as he asked.


----------



## avkid (Feb 8, 2005)

wow, that is an amazing use for excess power cable,thought I don't know how well it will sound!


----------



## SuperCow (Feb 8, 2005)

That's pretty ingenious, I think. As long as the people using it know how it works, then there's nothign wrong with it.


----------



## ship (Feb 8, 2005)

SuperCow said:


> That's pretty ingenious, I think. As long as the people using it know how it works, then there's nothign wrong with it.



And there lies the question about an answer! Can it be considered "safe" than given the clause?


----------



## MKE (Feb 8, 2005)

What would happen if someone wo had no idea what it was for plugged the adaptor with the jack end on the other end into a power point and them someone else picks that end up. I would say that this idea is very dangerous and should not be used at all.


----------



## JahJahwarrior (Feb 8, 2005)

I have thought of using that before myself, I've given it alot of thought. Really, it all came back to "what happens when someday someone connects this wrong, and either kills a piece of gear, or themselves, standing at the piece of gear?" So I never have. Now, I have built speaker cables out of extension cords, but I just lopped off the edisons and put pn 1/4's. 

Um, why does he have a 25 foot cable in the middle, when he could just plug the two together? There is no problem going 1/4 to neutrik, but why the extra cable? 

bunch of idiots? I'd just say foolish people. Ingenious idea, but given some of themodern circumstances, not good to use.


----------



## techieman33 (Feb 8, 2005)

If you were using it for yourself i don't see a problem, you would just have to be careful to keep the n00b's away from it.


----------



## SuperCow (Feb 8, 2005)

Exactly. Obviously I dont advocate phasing out full Speakon cables and replacing them with modified power cables. However, there was obviously a need that had to be filled, otherwise nobody would do that. I'd suspect that that need has to do with the cost of cables. This is a clever, personal, solution to the issue. One can onyl hope that it is a temporary solution, but that's immatterial. It works and it costs less.

As regards safety, like I said, it's safe if people know what they're doind. Catwalks are dangerous if you donl;t know what you're doing. So is crossing the street for that matter. This is a different level, but obviously these are extenuating circumstances

So, in summation, I do believe that what Jeff showed us is a viable and feasible solution; and a clever one, at that!


----------



## Mayhem (Feb 8, 2005)

I have avoided posting on this question as I wanted to let others voice their thoughts and comments first. However, I feel that now is the right moment to voice my thoughts.

<table align="center" border="1" bordercolor="red" cellpadding="4"><tr><td>If you don't want me to spoil your attempt to answer this question - do not read on</td></tr></table>

I am with MKE on this one in saying that this is an extremely unsafe practice and one that should not be used. 

*Mains power connectors should only ever be used for mains power* 

Especially commonly used ones such as Edison plugs/sockets. As has already been pointed out, all it takes is someone to plug one end into a power outlet and BANG! There goes your speakers, or your amp or worse, YOU (or someone else).

I don’t care if you are the only person to use it and you know what you are doing (although actually doing it in the first place perhaps nullifies the first assumption).

Yes – catwalks are dangerous, so are other things in the theatre but they can not (generally) be mistaken for something else. Should an inspector see this he would cut the ends off.

I am sure that the lead in the top left of the picture violates even the simplest electrical standard. That is, that both ends of each conductor are bare. 

The thing that makes my mind boggle is that looking at the picture, it seems that the Edison ends are moulded, meaning that he would have had to cut them off of an extension lead. Whilst this could be due to a faulty lead I just think that it is more time and trouble that could be spent on making a speaker lead to begin with.

Jeff would support my view I would imagine and I doubt very much that he has posted this as an example of good practice. The “Bunch'a'idiots.” statement at the bottom of his post would give that one away.

Tell me – what would 60’ of 3/12 or 2/12 cable cost? Now compare this to the cost of extension leads, Edison connectors and the time spent in making them. Also factor in a replacement amplifier, replacement speakers and if anyone can place a price on a human life – that would be a topic all on its own.

I apologise in advance if anyone thinks I am being too harsh in this post or for those of you who have not yet had the chance to post your own thoughts. However, having heard of a rather serious accident where someone was using a similar method to fire pyro and someone else plugging in the wrong lead whilst trying to work out which on powered up the smoke machine – I feel obliged to post this now before someone decides to give this a go. *THIS COULD KILL*


----------



## MKE (Feb 9, 2005)

I have to agree with mayhem 100% that this concept of extending audio cables could kill.

If you did have old mains cables that were not being used and you wanted to use them as audio cables why dont you just cut the ends of and put 2 jacks on, it would work fine (i have used cables like this) and it is safe


----------



## The_Guest (Feb 9, 2005)

SuperCow said:


> So, in summation, I do believe that what Jeff showed us is a viable and feasible solution; and a clever one, at that!



Are you kidding me? That is against NEC standards! You're a disgrace if you believe that this is feasible. That is an irresponsible solution not a feasible one. While extension cord has the same or similar orgin to loudspeaker cable, they're not exactly the same. Particularly the connectors, edison and speakon connectors have completely different ampacity ratings. Check out NEC article 520-69, it states that you can't have any change in ampacity with adapters. I know people have transformed their edison cables into loudspeaker cables for years, but that doesn't mean it's safe.


Mayhem said:


> I apologise in advance if anyone thinks I am being too harsh in this post or for those of you who have not yet had the chance to post your own thoughts. However, having heard of a rather serious accident where someone was using a similar method to fire pyro and someone else plugging in the wrong lead whilst trying to work out which on powered up the smoke machine – I feel obliged to post this now before someone decides to give this a go.



Were you referring to this...
"...for a Battle of the Bands. One of the featured bands had a home-made flash-pot system that used your standard orange extension cords. I'm sure it's not the only band to have tried this. Before the start of the show, the band ran the cords around the stage with the plug ends all located at the rear of the stage where the switch panel was to be located. When another band took the stage and the lead guitar player was setting up his small Crate amp on the stage edge, he found a power cord conveniently located at center stage. He plugged in his amp but finding no juice, he followed the cord to the rear of the stage and plugged it into a wall outlet. His band played its set and left the stage, leaving the power cord energized. 

The next band up was the group with the flash pots. When a roadie knelt down and plugged in the flashpot, the flashpot ignited just about a foot from his face and he took the brunt of the flame. I was placing mics just a few feet away and heard the bang and his screams. His hair, eyebrows and sideburns were gone but his glasses saved his eyes. Paramedics treated him and took him to the hospital.

By the way,that should have been enough to eliminate the desire for "pyro" in the rest of the show and the stage manager warned the remaining bands against doing anything dangerous. But during one of the last numbers, from my monitorland vantage point, I saw a new guitar being handed out that had a long clear tube running from the guitar neck back to behind the amp stacks where it was connected to a small propane tank. Then, you guessed it, the gas came on, they lit it up and the "flame thrower guitar" was on, with the guitarist moving all around the stage with a 3 foot flame coming from the guitar. Needless to say the show can=me to a quick end.

These new adaptor cords are just another dangerous accident waiting to happen."


Radman said:


> You could potentially accidentaly connect line power to either speakers or amp, which would be a bad thing.



Exactly, but other than that your not conducting a safe practice. Imagine if someone had the brillant idea to illiminate running cables all together and feed to loudspeaker sends through the active AC.

Aside, from it all this just isn't good or smart. I can't believe this J-Con group are even allowed at NAMM, they're a complete and utter disgrace. It's not a good idea to use mix adapters like that, particularly when they're not even rated for the same electrical load (amps in this case). These guys are even sugguesting running these cables unlimited distances. "Need 400', connect four 100' cords..." That's insane! 4ohm speakon should even be ran much longer than 50'. Why else would need more cable. I don't know of any speakon runs needing to be that long unless you plan to fly a line array, in which you use high grade speakon snakes. This product is for the average idiot who doesn't plan or simily isn't smart enough run his amps by the stacks. 

For those of you who think this is a good idea, at least take into consideration of the poor quality of that products. The connectors are poorly adhered to the cables. Don't those connectors look awfully fimilar? Those TS connectors look awfully similar to the ones Radioshack carry. Even that power cable, its crap. I have not seen a single speakon cable with that low of guage. Those look like 110v computer PSU cables chopped off with speakon thrown on the end of it. I've seen 1' speakon patch cables stronger than that.

We all pay for the accidents these things cause in the long run anyways, why in the hell would you buy this?


----------



## SuperCow (Feb 9, 2005)

Easy tiger! I didn't know that this was a sale item. I though it was something you (or someone you know) put together because you couldn't get the proper cables and rigged that up as a solution to your financial/aquisitional problem. I wouldn't buy that myself, because it doesn't make sense to have all those different plugs, especially with the possibility for dangerous error with the Edison connectors. However, I maintain that that sort of thing is an ingenious solution to the problem. I'm not saying it whould be adopted as the standard or anything! If the circumstances were such that it was necessary; then it is valid. But I would not buy it if it was a retail product, as it appears to be.


Jeff said:


> Check out NEC article 520-69



You're kidding, right? I hope so.


----------



## ccfan213 (Feb 9, 2005)

the reasoning behind this type of cable would presumably be so that you could buy only short cables with specific ends and have a large inventory of extension cords which are cheaper and use them instead... in theory it is a great idea, but its just too dangerous to be practical. a better idea would be to buy long amounts of xlr cable or something and make xlr>1/4 inch short cables to plug into it.


----------



## Mayhem (Feb 9, 2005)

Yes - but remember to distinguish between shielded and non-shielded cable. As I posted earlier, power leads should only be used as power leads. 

The convention here is that a shielded cable has a male XLR on one end and a female XLR on the other. Speaker leads have female XLR connectors on both ends. I then have XLR to TS, XLR to Speakon and XLR to tails for the various speaker/amp combinations. 

I use the same shielded cables for audio and DMX and I have adaptors which have an XLR to dual RCA leads so I can do a longer run from CD to desk or projector etc. XLR to TR and TRS etc

However, I am going to (once things slow down enough) convert all my amps/cabs/leads to Neutrix Speakon connectors


----------



## ship (Feb 9, 2005)

Side note, the Speakon plug is rated for voltage and is used in some high tech no doubt either strobe or LED lighting fixture. While the adaptor might be otherwise useful for use with this fixture even if I believe it to be 208v with data signal spikes in it's sine waves, the adaptor at least to Speakon is not a huge problem - or at least in some cases does conform to the "knowing what one is doing" type of thing. Euro fixtures I think in using such a plug I do remember. Way too many must have for the tour Euro fixtures in the past to remember which one uses it beyond the pain in the rear of black verses blue Speakons, and the definate need for ferrules in addition to them not being very rugged.

Is it the best idea given and the important point is the unskilled labor factor universal across the industry requiring even if you know what you are doing, to still dummy down your gear so others can use it? Or if not use it, they won't attempt to help you use it? 
The 1/4" plug on the other hand is not rated for voltage and is thus clearly unsafe to have such an adaptor to Edison.

Believe in the case of the Speakon plug from a fixture, I went directly in adaptor to ML-3 so as not to confuse. Use of the Speakon plug no doubt was also an alternate, but there are lots of plug types that are much better alternatives should you wish to go with power or signal. 
Will have preferred not even to use the sound systm standard plug but there was no other choice given the equipment. In this case, the people using the gear definately had this equipment on their watch list of things - others don't get to handle. Not the best ideas given a few hundred fixtures say per show and those knowing what they are doing having a lot of other things to be doing than worrying about one detail. All it takes is missing that get the show up and running spirit once and you can very likely get a real problem. That's why you dummy down what even might be safe but is still not simple - stupid.

Beyond this all, in going from 1/4" to Edison to Speakon for running the speaker, at least in data cable there is various grades of it. Not doing sound for a living I can't say beyond that I would think that a good signal would require a cable feeding it to have other than just a store bought SJT power cord's resistance factors about it as conductor type. Even if the lighting industry and sound industry share the Socapex style mulit conductor cable as a standard, I have no doubts that it's grade is much better than a store bought Edison. This not being the case, it's still even if it works for one in not causing major problems with the signal, not good practice in taking a chance someone will by accident do something that will be expensive.

Some things you just don't do like 208v to Edison adaptors. Sure others might have switched the moving light internally, but all it takes is once and such as plugged into it are really screwed. Can you say 10 Mini Mac fixtures physically blown up by someone plugging even a Socapex type plug into the wrong outlet of a distro I built but miswired in wiring it as normal instad of the alternative that would othewise ensure such a thing could not happen? Even those qualified to use the moving lights might at some point screw up. Me in mis-wiring the Distro so the 208v stuff could blow up a 120v fixture was a huge mistake on my part. Equally shared with the person otherwise qualified to use the gear in plugging into the wrong outlet. In the case of "I got all this Edison cable, why not use it also for sound", it's both bad practice and a asking for someone to help you when the cable's in a bundle of it and someone mistakes that extension cord for a work light type of thing. You in using such a thing would be asking for your speaker to blow up. Egg on you for knowing better but not knowing better to assume someone will use your gear and make a mistake.

Finally, part of knowing better and being compitent to use the gear also means that you recognize that while it can be done, it is not safe for the masses to have access to. Yes you might know how to say tin your wire and it would be perfectly fine for you - given you know what you are doing to say screw a Edison plug in not using one, these bare conductors when inserted into a socket will work just fine. That is as long as it's me doing so. Same type of thing. How many people have caught one's tinkering grand father in having a drill they just inserted even the bare not tinned wires into an outlet? Than what did you think of the barbarian? 

Much the same taken aback those that are opposed to this I expect also take with those for using Edison cable for speaker extensions. Yea you can do it, and yea, you can also just shove wires into the outlet, much less, why worry about 250v rated plugs for moving lights, why not just standardize your outlets with economy 10pkg Edison outlets in a 1900 wall outlet box. No longer need a twofer and it's really cheap.

No matter what part of the industry you are in, part of being or becoming a pro is in dummying down or making safe for general usage the gear you both make or use. Yea you can do it, and it's a cheap alternative. Beyond cost effectiveness also is something about professionalism in that you would walk from your job before you would produce or use something unsafe. Safe for you is not the intent of what you produce for a production. I have stagepin sixfers in stock for my private use for an application I forget the testing of. They do not leave my work area. One screw up and it's your reputation that's not worth the cost effectiveness.

Took months for me to get those that trust me over my mistake on the wiring of the 208v Socapex outlets that would not cause 120v things to blow up once plugged in. To push the point further, the re-wiring of the AC distro was sent to someone else in a slap on the face about my screw up in something I know better than. As said, this was both expensive and never should have been done by me. It took months before I gained back that respect.

You blow up speakers by someone using what you build and say is available for use and you might never get back that respect. Remember that your name even if not printed on what you make is still attached to it. Someone mis-uses what you build and it's not only a them thing, it's also a you thing for making such a thing in the first place.


----------



## Mayhem (Feb 10, 2005)

The_Guest said:


> Were you referring to this...
> "...for a Battle of the Bands. One of the featured bands had a home-made flash-pot system that used your standard orange extension cords.....



Nope, I was referring to a local balls up but it was along similar lines.


ship said:


> Not doing sound for a living I can't say beyond that I would think that a good signal would require a cable feeding it to have other than just a store bought SJT power cord's resistance factors about it as conductor type.



With regards to using power cable for speaker cable the important thing to remember is that you need to use a decent gauge of wire to ensure that the resistance over the cable length doesn't mean that you are converting the energy from your amp into heat. This was a topic discussed some time ago and I cannot recall the exact math involved. Not difficult to work out but it escapes me at the moment. 22AWG is certainly best avoided and I think that 12AWG and larger were best suited. Multi-strand as opposed to solid core is hopefully an obvious point as well.


----------



## Radman (Feb 10, 2005)

How can those legally be for sale? When I first saw the pic I thought, oh some n00bs in a band trying to save money... I was certain they new it wasn't safe at all but were using it for personal use only, their loss...

When I finally saw the link I realised these are some first class asses, if they think their product is good enough to sell to the public! That deserves a Krusty endorsement!


----------



## Mayhem (Feb 10, 2005)

Radman said:


> That deserves a Krusty endorsement!






"It's not just good. It's good enough"


----------



## avkid (Feb 10, 2005)

it think these are also approved for a zapped ya! labs certification(the archnemesis of Underwriters Laboratory)


----------



## The_Guest (Feb 14, 2005)

avkid said:


> it think these are also approved for a zapped ya! labs certification(the archnemesis of Underwriters Laboratory)



That's right, you said it best. I guess?


----------



## Radman (Feb 14, 2005)

Radman said:


> ...first saw the pic I thought, oh some n00bs in a band trying to save money...



Not badmouthin bands, to clarify, I'm a musician myself! Just saying how bands sometimes cut corners...


----------



## JahJahwarrior (Feb 14, 2005)

dang, those are for sale?!?!? Holy crap!!! That has to atleast get someone, namely the inventor, a darwin award!! The only way I would ever THINK of doing something like that would be in my bedroom. I would never even use something like that at my youth group. I have used edison cable for speakers, but that's with the edison ends gone and 1/4 on their place. No way anyone could plug that into an outlet, and I've never had problems with any ampacity problems. I don't see how people can legally sell those adaptors, that is stupid. It's more than stupid! in Newspeak, it'd be doubleplusstupid!!!!!


----------



## avkid (Feb 14, 2005)

I didn't see them for sale anywhere!


----------



## The_Guest (Feb 14, 2005)

avkid said:


> I didn't see them for sale anywhere!



That's probably a good thing.


----------



## Robert (Feb 14, 2005)

I will tell you that I first saw this type of cable connection about three years ago at a major facility with a professional touring company. Now you get to figure out what the term professional means. 
My thoughts were just about what everyone else has thought, how stupid! I was there doing a lighting hang and we were running edison plugs to our fixtures. These cables from audio passed right by dimmer beach and I was amazed at the potential for disaster. They were running a new NEXO line array with edison extensions between their amps and boxes and couldn't afford cables.

I am also curious why they ran a balanced cable to unblance 1/4" plugs. Is that the answer to the question? Is it the same answer for the NL2 plugs? Balanced plus on one end, unbalanced connectors on the other.


----------



## ship (Feb 14, 2005)

Sometimes you do need to break the rules on specific things otherwise not acceptable in a professional and supervized setting as a solution that is otherwise not covered for in the necessity of doing. Such things are . 

Two questions might be answered in doing so.

First is it a economical solution in solving the problem or a absolute necessity to make it work? Second, in being resale as it seems these items are, it is being sold only to those that will ensure the proper use of the equipment in a professional setting or to anyone in general?

Such questions differentiate what is unsafe but nessary at times and what is unsafe but necessary to either use or produce in the most safe way possible given otherwise it will be done - just in many cases not as safely done.

The above gear is not a necessity, instead it's a cost cutting solution making it unsafe without a cause to be so. Second, in being unsafe due care of supervision of who is able to use it was also not done.


----------



## Mayhem (Feb 14, 2005)

Speakers are not balanced. You have a signal and a ground. 3 pin XLR were common place as speaker lead connectors mainly due to the fact that they were more robust than a 1/4" jack.

The cable that you use for a speaker is not sheilded either, which is why power cable is fine for speakers - just NOT with the power plugs on the end.


----------



## Robert (Feb 15, 2005)

The lighting and audio compamnies were different. It is very common in this town to run lights with edison plugs. Typical rigs might have fixtures plugged into 6-bar pre-rig with edison then with multi cables to the dimmers. Dual outputs on the dimmer to allow for two-fering at the rack with no two-fering in the air. I have seen quite a number of professional lighting and AV companies use 15 amp edison plugs on their systems. All of their systems seem to be designed with dimmer per circuit and circuit per fixture. They seem to part from the conventional theatrical users which has max rated plugs and cables for each dimmer, such as 20 amp plug on 12 gauge cable to a 2.4k dimmer. The AV companies also use 14 gauge wire for their multis and extensions. That does not, in my opinion make them less professional, just seems that they design their systems to run amd meet their needs and that of the NEC. Only one rental house in town commonly stocks fixtures with stage pins and that is because they primarily rent to established theaters. When they cross rent or send gear on an AV job, they send out adaptors for edison to stage pin.

I also must mention that I have seen touring rigs n the past use plugs to power their speaker systems that are also availbale for elctrical uses. They just are not as common as an edison extension cord. Typically this was a twist-lock type plug to their speakers from their racks. I might be showing my age on this as I have not seen this in quite some time. Except in this case with the edison plugs. Never imagined that it could show up anywhere else.

As for the audio company in my response, I pointed out the AC cable connections from their speakers to my co-worker and laughed. I could not believe the risk they were taking of blowing a $8000.00 speaker on a twenty dollar cord.

As for my answer to the question, I know that speaker runs are not shielded or grounded , that is why I (laughingly) mentioned that the plugs were not 3 pin to match the 3 conductor wire thay used. They used three conductor cables for a two conductor plug. While not technically wrong it could be considered wrong.

Why would a neutric NL 2 plug be rated to 250 volts AC? Just curious, I don't know.


----------



## Mayhem (Feb 15, 2005)

Robert said:


> Why would a neutric NL 2 plug be rated to 250 volts AC? Just curious, I don't know.



If memory serves me correctly, they were also used for power in some applications. Stratos lights first came out with these connectors for power. I have also hear that a few speakers did meet a rather nasty death as a result of people accidently confusing them for speaker leads.

They now make a power coupler that looks the same (might be a different colour) but is keyed differently. I think it is called a power lock connector but again, I would have to check.


----------



## len (Feb 15, 2005)

avkid said:


> I didn't see them for sale anywhere!



You're probably better off. There's a link under the pictures in the original post. It sure looks as if they're for sale, although there's no pricing mentioned that I could find. Unless this guy got all the parts dirt cheap, I can't see that buying these is that much of a cost savings over a good quality dedicated speaker line. 

But anyone who wants to be penny wise and dollar foolish is fine with me. As long as they're not in the same zip code as me.


----------



## JahJahwarrior (Feb 18, 2005)

ah, a post above reminds me...a local rental company, EverymanSound, whom I have rented audio gear from a few times, uses cables with twistlock connectors for speaker cables. My guess is they are 20 amp twistlock cables, but I'm not sure, as I have never used a 20 amp twistlock cable  I have only seen these cables they rent with their systems once also. They grab the cables and connect them together, I think they are 50 feet long each and you tell them how many feet you need, and then on the end they put an adaptor to go to 1/4. On their speakers, instead of 1/4 they had that twistlock connector. I know it wasn't speakon!  They are a pretty big company here, one of two that I know of in Gainesville, FL. It seemed they had nice gear, albeit beat up looking, so it might have been their cheap stuff--they might not use those cables on their really high end things. Interesting....


----------



## ship (Feb 25, 2005)

Speaking of adaptors, this came back from a show today. 






It was attached to a long length of 18ga zip cord with "add a tap type" two pin un-polarized Edison receptacles on it every five feet or so, and a also un-polarized plug.
>>>
The unshielded 1/4" microphone adaptor has a polarized two pin Edison receptacle on it's rear end and reads:

>>>"Perfected Photo Products" with an address.


----------



## Mayhem (Feb 25, 2005)

Take away the 1/4" adaptor and is the rest of it safe?

If I read your description correctly, I am thinking that there is just one plug and the rest are receptacles. If so, there is no plug to plug risk that occurred with the one posted on the site.

Not saying that it is something that I would use - just curious.

Should I ask what it was/is used for? My guess is triggering strobe/flash lamps perhaps??


----------



## ship (Feb 25, 2005)

Perhaps strobe/flash or in just powering up lights in general on 6 amp rated zip cord to a number of fixtures given the outlets.
>>>
Is it safe, whell' it's polarized at least given the speaker plug going into it. What was plugged in otherwise.... If the quickly connected receptacle taps to the parallel cord were also polarized in ensuring that as necessary in the lamp base, the screw base part of it were neutral and not hot. This all given a 1/4" speaker plug is not something I would power up lighting equipment from, 
but given the manufacturer it no doubt is the intent to power up lighting gear as you say, it might be safe. This given polorized at least and of less than the amperage for a 1/4" microponone plug. What's that amperage at 120v for it according to the NEC anyway?
>>>
One quick connection un-polarized plug, probably 50' of zip cord with say 10 "add a tap" insulation piercing receptacles that are quick and easy to install added to it. These also while all around plug and receptacle available at least now in the polarized version, were not used in this case. No telling if the neutral was that of the screw base plugged into the add a taps, much less questions about as similar to the debate about the speaker plug in use for 120v.

All I know is I got this adaptor plugged into a un-polorized add a tap plug, a length of 18ga zip cord attached to the plug, and like 10 add a tap also un-polorized receptacles snapped into various locations on the cord. If it's for lighting usage, it's kind of a sleezy way of controlling it. If for photo shoot, running 10 of your lights off a 18ga wire is also bad considering they were not even taking advantage of the polorized safety feature of the adaptor.


----------



## Mayhem (Feb 25, 2005)

Agreed - but is it possible that this may have been designed to carry DC voltages? 

I was thinking perhaps of a 0-10v system for triggering strobes that already have their power. Although, I expect that you would be using DMX strobes.

For me this is another one where I wonder if the time and effort would would have been better spent on designing and building a system that cannot be connected to power. Or using connectors that were intended for power.


----------



## ship (Feb 25, 2005)

I agree and if it's using low voltage DC for control, than having something with Edison plug in doing so would be kind of stupid in asking for someone to plug it into 120v. AC.

Don't know what it was used for other than normally add a taps are used for small par cans as perhaps laid out along a wall to light the wall.

All that said, and in that we agree it's foolish to use such gear, much less use it in a professional setting, who knows what this gear was used for. Your guess is as good as mine.

Intent is that I found it curious to see this type of adaptor show up at the shop. I certainily know I did not buy it and it won't run off any of our gear. Much less I have not given out any zip cord or add a taps lately.

Perhaps in going back to the origional theory about this used for sound gear, could it have powered up a bunch of small speakers given 18ga cable at about 5' distances over say 50'? Granted it's an un-balanced plug.


----------



## Mayhem (Feb 25, 2005)

Even so - there would be a fair amount of resistance in the cable when you take into account the number of taps. Also, even if using 16ohm boxes, you could only string 8 together before the total load reaches 2ohms. Most of the signal would go into heating up the cable.

As you say - any guess is as good as the next!


----------



## JasonH (Apr 20, 2005)

But where is the cam to 1/4" ts adaptor????


----------



## ship (Apr 20, 2005)

If a question for me, I took it home. We don't do sound and have no use for the found gear without any markings on it as to who to return it to. It's been added to my "wall of shame" in the end never to be used again. This as opposed to some against code but marked gear that came back from a show and is getting sent back. This sometimes with it taken apart or cut apart or with a little note on it saying why it's un-safe.


----------



## zac850 (Apr 20, 2005)

I have a feeling that this was meant to be more of a joke then anything. I think most people are smart enough to realize that it would be a bad idea to let someone plug their speaker directly into a 120 v plug (or the output from there amp).

I know a guy who, just for the fun of it, makes useless, pointless converters. I believe he has a 1/8 inch mini plug to stage pin plug.


Personally, I got a great laugh out of it. I just wonder what it would sound like if one plugged the speaker into the wall.....

EDIT: and this is me not noticing another 2 pages of comments. Sorry.


----------



## JahJahwarrior (Apr 20, 2005)

Ah, I'd forgotten about this post! Turns out, I asked the local sound company, the jacks and stuff he uses on those are an "obsolete" power connector, even the company he buys them from is stopping selling them, or has stopped, or something like that. Basically, he made it sound like no one would have anything around that could possibly run with a jack or plug like this nowadays. So, they are not 20 amp twistlocks. 

also, all of his cabinets do have 1/4 jacks on them too. and the ones with thefunky connector are mainly floor monitors, he has a few EAW cabs that use some cable who's name I forgot, and he has some that use this other funky cable, and some others who use speakon. Neat guy, I had alot of fun talking and learning from him recently at an event I was at that he provided sound for.


----------



## propmonkey (Apr 20, 2005)

i think its a pretty cool idea, im sure its not a smart idea but still its a cool idea.


----------



## BNBSound (Apr 20, 2005)

When it comes down to fire marshalls or electrical inspectors, replacing an end on an extension is a minor offense, probably just a power trip in the case mentioned. In the case of the pictured adapter, I'm not an inspector but... not only would I cut them up and remove the useless pieces from the premesis, I would hunt down anyone and everone who had ever come into contact with them and have a *SERIOUS* discussion about the way to cable things.

As for the poor lout who implemented those, he should be drug out into the street and laughed at by pre-schoolers, but not before having to watch me blow up all his gear by utiilzing his creations.

This does remind me of a good laugh I had when taking a basic electronics course in college. The first time they taught the class, once the students learned to solder they were all about making their own adapters. Then it turned into a contest to see who could make up the most arcane piece. The winner was a three way splitter to connect MIDI, 3 phase AC, and 3 RCAs for AV. (Box in the middle with a 5 pin DIN on one side, 5 cam locks on another, and three RCA connectors on another)


----------



## Mayhem (Apr 21, 2005)

Sauron974 said:


> Nobody has addressed what quality of sound you would get out of these. I'm sure that the wire gauge is sufficient to carry the current, but
> 1) How shielded is that cable?
> 2) What happens when you coil a bunch of unshielded cable carrying current?



1) These adaptors are intended for connecting speakers to amp and therefore do not required to be shielded. Signal and data needs to be shielded. Think of the amplified signal as power, as this is exactly what it is and mechanically speaking, a speaker is just a motor.

2) Coiled power cable will not cause problems when coiled because you have current flowing in both directions and therefore will cancel each other out. There was a post some time ago in which DMXtools explains this a little better but the essence of his post was that the magnetic fields that people think will happen, causing a major melt down will in fact not happen.

What is more likely to affect the sound is bad solder joints or multiple connectors. This is why I convert all my amps, boxes and leads to use Speakon connectors. The more physical connections that you have, the more chance of introducing noise or degrading your sound. I have used adaptors to convert XLR to Speakon in the past, which I built myself and have never had any problems with but it is much easier to grab a speaker lead out of the road case and not have to dive in and find the right adaptor.

The gauge of the cable is also important as if the gauge is too small, then you are going to loose a lot of efficiency, as the cable becomes a small heater. Again this is posted elsewhere, along with the formula for calculating how much power is lost in running speakers on a cable of _x_ gauge and _y_ length.



BNBsound said:


> As for the poor lout who implemented those, he should be drug out into the street and laughed at by pre-schoolers, but not before having to watch me blow up all his gear by utiilzing his creations.



 you are an evil man Jon. Fair but evil


----------

